# Mouse in my bird's cage



## JennyLeo (Sep 5, 2016)

It's been a while since I last visited here. Long time no see, if anyone still bothers to remember me 

This morning I was shocked by a mice inside my cockatiel's cage. I know we have mouse problem, so I thought cleaning up the birds' cages would solve the problem. But I can't believe one actually got inside the cage. I don't think it can fit through the budgies' cage, but who knows. 

And, my cockatiel is laying infertile eggs for the second time, but that's the least of my concern. Emm, no, it's actually making the matters worse, as I think the mice is after her eggs, and she is defending them. Now I'm deathly worried not only about the mice spreading fleas and diseases, but also my tiel's life.


----------



## GL22 (May 14, 2017)

Hi JennyLeo if a pencil fits between the bars or any mesh on any animal cage or pen a mouse can get in....it can’t however get out after it has eaten because when hungry it can stretch thinner to get through but not when it’s got a full tummy it has to wait for tummy to be thinner to get out. I use to have 2 pet ducks in the garden and I have watched the mice get through the mesh made me jump one day as I went to fill duck food pot up and mouse was sitting in it. We then put mesh smaller so a pencil would not fit into it and mouse getting in no longer happened. Mice are incontinent so pee etc on pets food making health problem for pet. 
Hope you get things sorted out. All the best.
GL22


----------



## Lore (Dec 5, 2016)

I suggest getting good, killing mousetraps and setting them around the cage and against the walls. (A mouse likes to walk close to walls, so setting traps there means they are usually on their "route") 
Mice are exellent climbers, so try to figure out where it climbed into your bird's cage and try to make it so that climbing up via that way is no longer possible.

We have a mouseproblem in our house, too. It's almost impossible to keep them out, as there are little holes and hollow walls everywhere. I moved the cage so it is away from the windows, because I had mice climbing up the curtains.
I caught two mice in 2 weeks, then none for 4 weeks since then. But that doesn't necessarily mean they are no longer there.


----------



## rivx (Mar 3, 2017)

I would personally be against any killing traps. Mice are merely trying to survive, but I'm a fancy mouse owner, so I'm biased. 

Most mice owners, myself included, reccomend you set up live traps and when you catch the mice, rehabilitate them to a park or retention pond nearby. They tend to stay gone, but they are social so where there's one; there's more. Peanut butter + seed bait should work well! 

There are also scents mice don't like you can set around the house around the cage -- peppermint being one of the popular natural ones.


----------



## Lore (Dec 5, 2016)

I love pet mice, but wild ones get in and on everything, and it is simply not hygenic as they poop and pee where they walk. They might allso carry diseases that could be transferred to other pets. 

I used to be more pro-live traps than kill traps, but too many times have the mice returned (there were cases where the mice were easily recognisable thanks to damaged ears/tails). If you do set live traps, you really need to release the mice far, far away from your home. Several kilometers.


----------



## LaLokita (2 mo ago)

I have healthy cocktails but mice are try to go in there cage and every night I but mouse traps around them I do catch one but I don't know how much mouse I have cause I don't hear them at all and I scared cause I luv my cockatiel my cockatiel boy talk to me every day please help me....


----------



## Pauli T (20 d ago)

JennyLeo said:


> It's been a while since I last visited here. Long time no see, if anyone still bothers to remember me
> 
> This morning I was shocked by a mice inside my cockatiel's cage. I know we have mouse problem, so I thought cleaning up the birds' cages would solve the problem. But I can't believe one actually got inside the cage. I don't think it can fit through the budgies' cage, but who knows.
> 
> And, my cockatiel is laying infertile eggs for the second time, but that's the least of my concern. Emm, no, it's actually making the matters worse, as I think the mice is after her eggs, and she is defending them. Now I'm deathly worried not only about the mice spreading fleas and diseases, but also my tiel's life.


I found a mouse in my Budgies' cage last night. Today I found these: 
Dec 3, 2016 — I lost one of _my parrots_ when _his_ food was contaminated by _mouse_ poop carrying salmonella. 
And this:
Mice were caught on video gnawing on and often killing live chicks of all three bird species. One video showed up to 10 mice mauling an albatross chick and eating from three open wounds on its body. 
I'm worried. The mice have enough food... will they harm my birds? It's a distinct possibility according to these two articles i read.


----------

